# Ford 3000 Head Gasket



## hicksboy (May 2, 2013)

I have a 1968 English Ford 3000 diesel.. I've had this tractor 15 years and has always been reliable. About two weeks ago it started blowing oil from between the head and block on the front left had side. So I tought well just a blown head gasket. So I took it down and replaced the head gasket and new radiator. I torqued in the correct sequence at 150 lb-ft of torque. Started the tractor up a ran the next weekend for 6 straight hours with no issue. Started the tracto up last night and ran for 1 hour and the same thing happened. Any thoughts on what may be going on.


----------

